# meet my obnoxiously loud lipstick, saint germain



## LC (Apr 19, 2010)

something about the eyes is off with this look. Love these lips but the eyes don't quite go with the look...sowwy!




 products used:

eyes:
MAC select cover up concealer nw15 as a base 
MAC cream colour base in cool pink as a base all over lid up to brow 
MAC shadows:
vapour (highlight) 
taupeless (middle 1/3 of lid) (sub pigment "kischmas") 
satin taupe (inner and out 1/3 of lid) 
mink pink (crease)(sub "girlie") 
 
MAC liquidlast liner in black 
MAC eye kohl fascinating for waterline 
MAC zoomlash in black 
for brows: MAC blush in taupe 
 
skin:
MAC face and body foundation C2 
MAC mineralized skin finish natural in medium 
MAC mineralized skin finish natural in light to highlight 
MAC blush cute 
MAC blush taupe to contour 
 
lips:
MAC lip pencils magenta and girlfriend, layered 
MAC lipstick saint germain 
 




























so i hated my eyes paired with the lips in the first pics so much that i took it off and did a more simple eye...here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




products are all the same on face and lips

eyes: mac shadows "hey", and "da bling"


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't see the pics :/


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2010)

Now I can! ooooh.. I love everything IMO


----------



## iShadow (Apr 19, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Apr 19, 2010)

The look is absolutely flawless!


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 19, 2010)

its gorgeous!!! wouldnt change a thing!!


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## pebblesbuddy (Apr 19, 2010)

Love the lips. Best MUA ever!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 19, 2010)

I loves it!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 19, 2010)

hot! u have the best looking skin ever!


----------



## shootout (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!
I agree though, the first eyes, although gorgeous, really didn't match the lips.
St. Germain looks amazing on you!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 20, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 20, 2010)

Very beautiful. Saint Germain looks great on you!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 20, 2010)

soft and beautiful


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I love the eyes!

Can you recommend colours to replace Taupeless and Neutral Pink?


----------



## mevish (Apr 20, 2010)

Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinky & Poodle* 

 
_Wow, I love the eyes!

Can you recommend colours to replace Taupeless and Neutral Pink?_

 
So taupeless is a god awful color because it's a lustre, but to the extreme, so there's hardly any color payoff. as far as eyeshadows, there's nothing even close to it, however, i think the pigment Kischmas would be the closest thing to it.

I also messed up when I put neutral pink. I double checked and I actually used mink pink, which is an extreme matte. So if you have mink pink, that's what I used for my crease, if not, you can try subbing "girlie"


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 20, 2010)

beautiful! i love both 'versions'.


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 20, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 20, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 20, 2010)

I love your looks. That looks beautiful on you.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Apr 20, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I learn so much from you


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 22, 2010)

i love it!!


----------



## BellaGemma (Apr 22, 2010)

girl, you have some seriously GORGEOUS eyebrows! I want them!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2010)

yea you're right, they don't really go together but they look really good on their own! I don't fancy pink + pink. I reckon a shimmery black smokey eye would pair nicely with the lip or if you'd prefer something less dramatic, I'd suggest a matte neutral eye with a dark black winged out liner (pin-up style)


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 23, 2010)

i wouldn't change a thing with the first look.  maybe it looks different in person? change the lipliner?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 26, 2010)

The pink makeup and the grey shirt are awesome together - I really like the look again!


----------



## tanktonkin (Apr 26, 2010)

This look is just flawless.... and I love those loud lips! Your eyes are so beautiful, I love the way you've applied the shadow, it is perfect.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 26, 2010)

I seriously love that lip color!


----------



## macnoob85 (Apr 28, 2010)

You have absolutely the most perfect face for makeup EVER! Seriously. That face would makeup any makeup artist's portfolio look amazing.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 28, 2010)

Love the eyes in the first one and the 2nd look is too cute!


----------



## siemenss (Apr 29, 2010)

amazing loo! love the lippies


----------



## siemenss (Apr 29, 2010)

amazing look! love the lippies


----------

